# Floods in Cornwall



## Geri (Nov 17, 2010)

Are all our Cornish posters present and correct?

I'm glad I was down there last week and not this.


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2010)

Aye. Didn't reach down here thankfully.


----------



## Geri (Nov 17, 2010)

One of our loss adjusters lives in Penzance, I'm guessing he might get a bit busy in the next few weeks!


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 17, 2010)

The poor folk in Boscastle had another one, apparently. They'd only just recovered from the effects of last time as well. Numerous roads in Plymouth were underwater as well.


----------



## Geri (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm so glad I live at the top of a hill.

The village my parents live in used to flood regularly (it's on the banks on the river Avon) but they have built some really effective flood defences now.


----------



## madzone (Nov 17, 2010)

Apparently we had one blackthorn tree blow down but no flooding. I'm still in stinky London and am hoping there won't be any problems on the a30 tomorrow. I've never wanted to go home so much.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 17, 2010)

my 2 are thrilled cos Losty has been on the tv and the radio, altho she was a bit pissed off cos she couldn't get up st austell.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 17, 2010)

w00t! cornwall first on bbc weather (cos of the floods  makes a change)


----------



## madzone (Nov 19, 2010)

More 'weather' forecast for tonight 

I keep thinking about those poor fuckers. Any time is bad enough but just over a month before Christmas...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 19, 2010)

yes, raining again early on from what i gather and flood warnings on. 

pasties for sandbags i reckon.


----------



## Geri (Nov 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> More 'weather' forecast for tonight
> 
> I keep thinking about those poor fuckers. Any time is bad enough but just over a month before Christmas...


 
One bloke who phoned our office yesterday has been flooded for the second time, in fact he has only had the new carpet down a few weeks and it's all wrecked again. And he has baby triplets.


----------

